# Two Nations Divided by One Language!



## Mike (Mar 13, 2021)

We have all heard the headline statement regarding
America and Great Britain or the United Kingdom if
you prefer that name.

Yesterday it reached a ridiculous level of separation,
not between two nations, but between a Magazine
and the rest of the English-speaking people of the World.

Vogue of America's Editor-in-Chief reckons the Daily Mail
is racist for using the word "Niggling", a word that means
nothing like anything Racist.

The Oxford English Dictionary says:-
The word 'niggle' has been in the English language since
the late 16th century. 

The Oxford English Dictionary says its origin is uncertain,
but it may derive from Swiss German or Scandinavian.
It has several meanings in English, including 'to cause slight
but persistent annoyance, discomfort or anxiety'.

Webster's Dictionary, which is American says something like
that O.E.D. one above.


*Verb**1.**niggle* - worry unnecessarily or excessively; "don't fuss too much over the grandchildren--they are quite big now"
*Synonyms:* fret, fuss*2.**niggle* - argue over petty things; "Let's not quibble over pennies"
*Synonyms:* bicker, brabble, pettifog, squabble, quibble

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ing-Meghan-Markle-headline-racist-insult.html

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

people are just petty anymore.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 13, 2021)

If the Editor-in-Chief of Vogue America doesn't know the meaning of the word or can't look it up then I don't rate that person's capabilities very highly


----------



## Dana (Mar 13, 2021)

.
Not only is the Daily Mail racist...this is what other social media platforms had to say:


"You can buy a copy any day to see what a vile rag it is."

"The Daily Mail: A Haven of Tabloid Trash So Bad I'd Not Wrap My Chips in it."

"The Daily Mail is a gossip rag and appeals to people who like to be titillated. As a rule, it doesn’t sell hard news, and when it does, it’s wildly sensationalised. It makes up stories about famous people, which are really only believed by the most gullible."

I would be embarrassed to let anybody know I even glance at this tabloid.

Now this is the funniest part when taken to court, the Daily Mail argued that no reasonable person would take their stories seriously   they said that about themselves!


----------



## Mike (Mar 13, 2021)

Dana said:


> .
> Not only is the Daily Mail racist...this is what other social media platforms had to say:
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you would prefer to read it in the Spectator Dana?

https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/american-vogue-declares-war-on-niggling-

Mike.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 13, 2021)

Who cares?  I prefer to assume all media is just agenda-driven, trash fodder for feeble minded until otherwise proven noteworthy and correctly reported.  It can take some digging on that last part.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 13, 2021)

It was reported on one of the American news sites as well.  Of course, here in the states, everything is racist today and it is getting very tiresome.


----------



## Dana (Mar 13, 2021)

Mike said:


> Maybe you would prefer to read it in the Spectator Dana?
> 
> https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/american-vogue-declares-war-on-niggling-
> 
> Mike.



_Thanks for the link Mike....have to say, I would not touch the Daily Mail with a barge pole. The paper appeals only to a certain type of pe_rson _and the fact that they, themselves admitted it has me in stitches_


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 13, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Thanks for the link Mike....have to say, I would not touch the Daily Mail with a barge pole. The paper appeals only to a certain type of pe_rson _and the fact that they, themselves admitted it has me in stitches_



One thing positive about them, their US web page is often leaps ahead of US news outlets for breaking American events.  As for the rest, it's a mixed bag.  Lots of trashy Kardashian stuff, but with a few rare, interesting original exclusives that are much better than the publication as a whole.

It--like all other 'news' outlets these days--has to be sifted through and compared to other sources in hopes of finding an even tiny kernel of truth.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

SMH  Seriously!


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 13, 2021)

@Mike    Niggling is used in the US as well ...most commonly in the phrase "niggling doubt."   I'd imagine the US editor in the OP is literate enough to know that and is playing an attention seeking game.  Niggardly (also possibly of Scandinavian origin) is sometimes used in the US to mean stingy and the word predates the close in spelling racial slur by hundreds of years.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

Mike said:


> We have all heard the headline statement regarding
> America and Great Britain or the United Kingdom if
> you prefer that name.
> 
> ...


It doesn't end there and it won't until Abuja is the capital city of African-Americania and one of the Amazonian tributaries is renamed Rio African-Americano. In Europe we have a sort of ice cream called "noggar" (vanilla) but one flavour "noggar black" (with chocolate) was dropped because of the very same criticism you mentioned. The same with chocolate delectables such as "negger boll" (in Sweden) and "negger kusse" (in Germany): Both dropped. Not sure about this forum but one I was active on refused to accept attaching a gif of Muttley because its title was "snigger".


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> If the Editor-in-Chief of Vogue America doesn't know the meaning of the word or can't look it up then I don't rate that person's capabilities very highly


Snowflaking is in vogue these days.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 13, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> It was reported on one of the American news sites as well.  Of course, here in the states, everything is racist today and it is getting very tiresome.


Not only in the states, believe me. Wait until the feminists hit you as hard as they have here in Sweden. You may have heard of "manspreading"? Public urinals have even been removed because they are "chauvinistic". Our feminists have actually invented a new pronoun that doesn't denote gender. It is now in legal use but only advocates of feminists are using it.


----------



## Mike (Mar 14, 2021)

Where I live, it is multi-cultural, multi-racial, multi-religious,
multi-coloured!

Me? I am colour-blind when it comes to another human being,
all are welcome, until they do me wrong.

Mike.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> @Mike    Niggling is used in the US as well ...most commonly in the phrase "niggling doubt."   I'd imagine the US editor in the OP is literate enough to know that and is playing an attention seeking game.  Niggardly (also possibly of Scandinavian origin) is sometimes used in the US to mean stingy and the word predates the close in spelling racial slur by hundreds of years.


So the word has the same meanings on both sides of the Atlantic.....it would seem that someone is lacking in the education department!


----------



## digifoss (Apr 6, 2021)

True racists will find racism in every word and every deed whether it's really there or not.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Apr 6, 2021)

digifoss said:


> True racists will find racism in every word and every deed whether it's really there or not.


Projecting!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

I might be veering off topic but I do tend to wander the path at times . . . 
Once in grad school we were treated to a lecture on racism. The speaker asked, "Has anyone ever experienced prejudice?" 
Naturally, I spoke up immediately and stated something along the order of, "I'm male, older, left handed, a Vietnam Veteran, divorced, caucasian, California native, surfer . . . on and on ad nauseam. The response in the diverse room was quite positive. The guest lecturer was nonplussed. Bingo. Nailed it.


----------



## Verisure (Apr 7, 2021)

digifoss said:


> True racists will find racism in every word and every deed whether it's really there or not.


Good point. Outright racism is obvious to everyone but it takes an extreme racist to see in literally everything.


----------



## Verisure (Apr 10, 2021)

Mike said:


> Where I live, it is multi-cultural, multi-racial, multi-religious,
> multi-coloured!
> 
> Me? I am colour-blind when it comes to another human being,
> ...


And so it should be.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 10, 2021)

This has been happening for awhile. Here is a story about a man losing his job when he used the word "niggardly", which is not a racist word (means stingy). This was in 1999.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/racial-slur-or-just-a-word/


----------



## Verisure (Apr 10, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> This has been happening for awhile. Here is a story about a man losing his job when he used the word "niggardly", which is not a racist word (means stingy). This was in 1999.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/racial-slur-or-just-a-word/


It might be best to simply remove the letter "N" from the alphabet.  That's the only way to be sure. Of course, we'd have to remove the letters "R", "A", "C", "I", "S", and "T" as well.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 16, 2021)

OK Dana, what 'newspaper' do you prefer to read?


----------

